# Trailer Lights



## AdamRCarr (Nov 15, 2012)

When I plug my boat trailer into the truck, all the lights came on. Hazards work. When I use a turn signal, the tail lights alternate flashing back and forth. First the left blinks, then the right blinks, then the left, then the right... Also, when the brakes are engaged, all the lights go off. Any ideas on how to fix these problems?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have a ground messed up or crossed


Always ALWAYS when dealing with trailer lights triple check the ground wires 1st 


The alternating thing is a new one to me - never saw that before


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 15, 2012)

What type of vehicle? 
Aftermarket, powered tail light converter?


----------



## AdamRCarr (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think the vehicle is the issue, because I plugged a different trailer into the socket, and it worked perfectly. Thank you for the advice about the ground wire. I have cleaned and replaced all contact points with the trailer, so hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 16, 2012)

That's what happens when use Christmas light bulbs, switch to standard all should be fine. J/K LOL

x2
It sounds like ground issue to me also.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 16, 2012)

I run a white ground wire to each light.


----------



## mpknls (Jan 20, 2013)

it sounds like a bad ground had the same prob i run a new ground wire from the front of the trailer to each light


----------

